# Ich brauche einen Tip



## drfunfrock (24 März 2011)

Ich habe hier das Problem, es sollen Spezialmaschinen angeschafft werden und ich habe die Aufgabe bekommen, abzuwägen wie hoch der Automatisierungsgrad sein soll. 

Wenn ich jetzt zu einem Maschinenbauer gehe, dreht der mir etwas an, was evtl. gar nicht so vorteilhaft ist. Also dachte ich mir, dass ich es eine Art Consultants geben müsste, die in der Lage sind abzuschätzen, mit welchen Aufwand (Kosten, Service, Platzbedarf etc) ich rechnen muss, wenn automatisieren will. 

Hat da jemand einen Tip?


----------



## vierlagig (24 März 2011)

Berater ... Eunuchen! sie wissen wie man's tut...


----------



## bike (24 März 2011)

Ich würde dieses Thema mit den Leuten bereden, die die Arbeit kennen, jetzt machen und später für die Bedienung zuständig sein sollen.
Außerdem gibt es noch die Qualitätskontrolle, die einen Beitrag leisten kann.


bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 März 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> Berater ... Eunuchen! sie wissen wie man's tut...


 
Bitte ordendlich zitieren...............


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 März 2011)

drfunfrock schrieb:


> Ich habe hier das Problem, es sollen Spezialmaschinen angeschafft werden und ich habe die Aufgabe bekommen, abzuwägen wie hoch der Automatisierungsgrad sein soll.
> 
> Wenn ich jetzt zu einem Maschinenbauer gehe, dreht der mir etwas an, was evtl. gar nicht so vorteilhaft ist. Also dachte ich mir, dass ich es eine Art Consultants geben müsste, die in der Lage sind abzuschätzen, mit welchen Aufwand (Kosten, Service, Platzbedarf etc) ich rechnen muss, wenn automatisieren will.
> 
> Hat da jemand einen Tip?


 
Also... ich würde mir vom Maschinenbauer ein Angebot mit Optionen geben lassen... Dann sagt dir der Einkauf schon was alles "nötig" ist (leider ist es oft so)


----------



## vierlagig (24 März 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Bitte ordendlich zitieren...............



es ist geklaut und an die situation angepasst, ja 
aber ich will mir ja damit auch keinen doktortitel erschleichen


----------



## drfunfrock (24 März 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> Berater ... Eunuchen! sie wissen wie man's tut...



Ich hab einem Kumpel, der hat einen Chef , dem ein tüchtiger Verkäufer eines Anlagenbauers eine neue Anlage mit Roboter verpasst hat. Das Gewicht der Produkte liegt bei 12kg, während der Roboter in der Lage ist, bis zu 500kg zu bewegen. Nun liegt die programmierte Geschwindigkeit mit dem der Roboter die Produkte bewegt bei etwa 0,3m/s. Dazu haben es auch noch fertig gebracht, den das Problem des Visionsystem an den Kunden - also den besagten Chef - outzusourcen. Dieser Chef hat dann das Visionsystem bei einer 2. Firma bestellt und es funktioniert natürlich nicht wie versprochen. Die effektive Opperationszeit der gesamten Anlage liegt unter 50%, auch weil der entstehende und extrem harte Staub überall herumschwirt, alle Anlagenteile spätestens nach 10min mit einem Schleier bedeckt. 

Um es kurz zu machen: Es braucht keine Eunuchen äh Berater, um den Fall des Epic Fail zu bekommen. Es reichen Ings mit einem gesunden Sinn für Geschäfte.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 März 2011)

drfunfrock schrieb:


> Ich hab einem Kumpel, der hat einen Chef , dem ein tüchtiger Verkäufer eines Anlagenbauers eine neue Anlage mit Roboter verpasst hat. .....


 
Dann hat dein Kumpels Chef sich eben über den Tisch ziehen lassen und sich vorher nicht richtig informiert. Aber um sowas auszuschliessen braucht es keinen Berater sondern etwas gesunden Menschenverstand und natürlich sollte man wissen was man will UND was man braucht.


----------



## drfunfrock (24 März 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Dann hat dein Kumpels Chef sich eben über den Tisch ziehen lassen und sich vorher nicht richtig informiert. Aber um sowas auszuschliessen braucht es keinen Berater sondern etwas gesunden Menschenverstand und natürlich sollte man wissen was man will UND was man braucht.



Man braucht zwar Menschverstand, aber der ist weniger in Gebrauch, als gemeinhin angenommen wird. So bekam ich auf einem regionalen Meeting die Frage, ob ich helfen können, den Einkauf einer Anlage zu organisieren. Die Jungs konnten noch nicht einmal ihre Produktionsprozesse beschreiben und hatten deswegen auch keine Spezifikation.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 März 2011)

drfunfrock schrieb:


> ..... Die Jungs konnten noch nicht einmal ihre Produktionsprozesse beschreiben und hatten deswegen auch keine Spezifikation.


 
Dann ist es auch nicht schlimm wenn sie mehr bezahlen als sie einfach müssten.......


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 März 2011)

das hört sich für mich an als wenn nach den Moto gearbeitet wird:
"Wir kaufen eine neue Melkmaschine und geben die Kühe dafür in Zahlung"


----------



## drfunfrock (24 März 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> das hört sich für mich an als wenn nach den Moto gearbeitet wird:
> "Wir kaufen eine neue Melkmaschine und geben die Kühe dafür in Zahlung"




Jupp. Über solche Kunden freut man sich.


----------



## IBFS (24 März 2011)

drfunfrock schrieb:


> Ich habe hier das Problem, es sollen Spezialmaschinen angeschafft werden und ich habe die Aufgabe bekommen, abzuwägen wie hoch der Automatisierungsgrad sein soll.



Wenn du das machen sollst, aber davon - wie du selbst vorgibst - keine Ahnung hast, dann bist du für diese Aufgabe die falsche Wahl.
Wie sollst du denn dann bitteschön die Ergebnisse "der Evaluierung" einschätzen können ohne eigenen Sachverstand.

Das will mir alles nicht in den Sinn. 

Das ist wie bei der Bundesregierung - tausende Mitarbeiter haben - aber für teuer Geld alles mögliche extern zukaufen.

Ein Maschienbauer sollte in der Lage sein dir eine komplette Lösung vorzustellen.

Wenn du dann noch zusätzliche "Dummschwätzer" dazuholst, wird es
insgesammt nur teurer ohne das am Ende jemand klar benannt werden
kann, wenn es schief läuft. Dann streiten sich nämlich dann drei Parteien.

Frank


----------



## vierlagig (24 März 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Dann streiten sich nämlich dann drei Parteien.



du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass sich die "dummschwätzer"(berater) auf einen streit einlassen. dazu kommt, dass deren verträge so bombensicher sind, dass ihnen aus einer "falschen beratung" kein schaden entsteht. denn da haben sie das gemacht, was auch für andere bereiche gelten sollte: sie haben jemanden gefragt, der sich damit auskennt - nein, keine berater, sondern juristen ...

und deswegen geht man, wenn man ein brot will zum bäcker, beim steak zum fleischer und bei nem stück eisen(maschine) zum maschinenbauer ... das beratergesocks soll sich mal schön gegenseitig beraten ...


----------



## Sockenralf (24 März 2011)

Hallo,

was hier helfen könnte, wäre die "Konsultation" eines erfahrenen Freelancers, der schon Projekte in einer ähnlichen oder sogar der gleichen Branche abgewickelt hat.

Um was genau geht es denn eigentlich?

Wo befindet sich die Firma?

Wie fit sind eure Bediener?

Wie fit ist eure Instandhaltung?

Geht´s um Serienmaschinen oder Sondermaschinen?


MfG


----------



## IBFS (24 März 2011)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> was hier helfen könnte, wäre die "Konsultation" eines erfahrenen Freelancers, der schon Projekte in einer ähnlichen oder sogar der gleichen Branche abgewickelt hat.



sag ich doch ... aber wir machen auch etwas und reden nicht nur 

Frank


----------



## drfunfrock (24 März 2011)

Oh, ich hab so meine Erfahrungen mit Freelancern. Da hat man meinem letztem Arbeitgeber eine schöne Fertigungsstrasse designt und dann konnte ich innerhalb von einem Tag zeigen, dass der Betrieb gleichviel Output ergab, wie mit manueller Produktion.  Nur dass anschliessend die Kapitalkosten für den Betrieb astronomisch hoch gewesen wären. 

Fakt ist, es gibt gute Ings, denen ich wunderbare technische Lösungen zutraue. Ich habe aber ein Problem damit, dass man mir Lösungen andreht, die zwar schön aussehen, evtl sogar noch funktionieren, aber sich finanziell nicht lohnen. Ich habe erstmal auch keine Lust, zu diversen potentiellen Lieferanten zu laufen, um unnütze Tage in Meetings zu verbringen.

Wir wollen es anders zu machen, nämlich ein Konzept anfertigen und dann zu den Maschinenbauern zu gehen. Ein Teil des Konzeptes ist es, das Automatisierungspotential und den damit verbundenen Ressourcenverbrauch (Arbeitszeit, Fläche, Strom etc) abzuschätzen. Damit können wir dann zu potentiellen Lieferanten gehen und uns Angebote über das einholen, was wir benötigen. 

Nun weiss ich ja auch, das "Berater" oft für die Mülltonne sind, weswegen ich hier nachfrage  Aber ist ist immer gut, wenn man versucht Aspekte, die man übersieht, über solche Fragen hereinzubekommen. Und es könnte ja z.B. sein, das einer von euch in dem Bereich schon mal gearbeitet hat.....


----------



## drfunfrock (24 März 2011)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was hier helfen könnte, wäre die "Konsultation" eines erfahrenen Freelancers, der schon Projekte in einer ähnlichen oder sogar der gleichen Branche abgewickelt hat.
> 
> ...



Das ist grob gesagt Gegenstand eines Meetings  Es geht um die Planung einer kleineren Produktion. Ein paar Prozesse sollen automatisiert (Spezialmaschinen) werden und es geht einfach darum, ist das machbar und welche Ressourcen braucht es? Von unserer Seite gibt es da Anforderungen an die effektiven Betriebszeiten und den Yield, sowie den Wartungsbedarf. Es geht auch darum abzuschätzen, ob z.B. eine weniger automatisierte Lösung besser ist, wenn dadurch die Anforderungen besser erfüllbar werden oder der Wartungsaufwand erheblich sinkt.


----------



## Tommi (25 März 2011)

Hallo,

also, Du solltest als Grundlage ein Lastenheft schreiben, in dem Deine
Anforderungen genau definiert sind.

Da muss alles drin sein:

- Steuerung
- Taktzeit
- Werkstückbeschreibung
- Anlageneffizienz
- zu verwendende Antriebe
- Sicherheit (Maschinenrichtlinie)
- Automatisierungsgrad
- Projektablauf
- etc.

Das machst Du nicht aus dem Stand. Ob mit oder ohne "Berater",
kann ich von hier aus nicht beurteilen.

Auf Basis des Lastenheftes kommen dann die Angebote (Pflichtenhefte)
der Anbieter.

Die vergleichst Du und bestellst letztendlich bei einem Anbieter.
Dessen Auftragsbestätigung musst Du nochmal eingehend prüfen!

Wichtig, dass Du nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichst!

Soweit der Ablauf, die Inhalte musst Du oder ihr gestalten.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## drfunfrock (25 März 2011)

Ja ein Lastenheft soll geschrieben werden. Die Taktzeiten usw. stehen auch fest. Das eigentliche Problem ist doch, einen vernünftigen Automatisierungsgrad zu finden, sonst hätte ich den Kram schon fertiggestellt. Und diverse andere Dinge können erst dann geschrieben werden, wenn es eine Idee gibt, nach welch einem Konzept so eine Maschine arbeiten könnte. Es braucht auch eine Gegenüberstellung zweier verschiedener Automatisierungsgrade. Das kann ich dann wieder selbst machen, wenn ich eine Idee davon bekomme, in welchen Preisregionen die Maschinen anzusiedeln sind. Und dafür braucht es einen Berater, damit dabei nicht Lösungen herauskommen, die total abgehoben sind, aber für das Unternehmen nicht funktionieren.


----------



## thomass5 (25 März 2011)

drfunfrock schrieb:


> ... Und diverse andere Dinge können erst dann geschrieben werden, wenn es eine Idee gibt, nach welch einem Konzept so eine Maschine arbeiten könnte....
> 
> ... Und dafür braucht es einen Berater, damit dabei nicht Lösungen herauskommen, die total abgehoben sind, aber für das Unternehmen nicht funktionieren.



Ihr stellt ein Produkt momentan manuel her? 
1.Warum soll Automatisiert werden?

2.Wenn automatisiert wird, dann müssen diese manuellen Arbeitsschritte zumindes auch bei der automatischen Fertigung durchgeführt werden.

3. Ist das produkt so speziell, das es dafür noch keine Anbieter von Automatisierungslösungen gibt?

4. Kannst/Darfst du das Produkt nennen? Vielleicht kennt ja jemand einen Link zu nem Anlagenbauer, der sowas im Portfolio hat und du dich vorher mal informieren kannst.

5. Wenn deine 1. Ausschreibung in der Nachbereitung nicht das gewünschte zu Tage fördert, Deine Vorstellungen dadurch konkreter geworden sind hast du erstmal was um ein Gefühl der Materie zu bekommen. Dann mach doch eine 2. Präzisierte hinterher, wo dann alle Punkte die dir wichtig sind aufgeführt sind und die für euch passt.

6. ...

Thomas


----------



## drfunfrock (25 März 2011)

Zu 1: Es existiert nur eine kleine manuelle Produktion.
Zu 2: ja
Zu 3: ja
Zu 4: nein. Es geht um die Montage von Glasfiberbahnen in einer speziellen Art und Weise und anschliessend um das Eingiessen mit einem Kunststoff mit Hilfe von Druck.


----------



## Tommi (25 März 2011)

drfunfrock schrieb:


> Es geht um die Montage von Glasfiberbahnen in einer speziellen Art und Weise und anschliessend um das Eingiessen mit einem Kunststoff mit Hilfe von Druck.


 
Hallo,

das hört sich nicht einfach an, ich habe aber auf diesem Gebiet leider 
keine eigene Erfahrung.
Eingiessen von Kunststoff ist heutzutage sicherlich automatisiert machbar,
aber zur Beurteilung der Montageprozesse muss man genau sehen, um was es sich handelt.

Ich hänge mal noch einen Beitrag zur Automatisierung an, den ich persönlich sehr interessant finde:



> *Fehler sind unvermeidbar*
> Gegenwärtig existieren in den meisten Unternehmen komplizierte heterogene
> Ansammlungen miteinander verbundener Systeme, wobei das schwächste Glied in
> der Kette von Systemen die Verfügbarkeit bestimmt. Rasche Innovationen, vor allem
> ...


 
Gruß
Tommi


----------



## thomass5 (25 März 2011)

drfunfrock schrieb:


> Zu 1: Es existiert nur eine kleine manuelle Produktion.
> Zu 2: ja
> Zu 3: ja
> Zu 4: nein. Es geht um die Montage von Glasfiberbahnen in einer speziellen Art und Weise und anschliessend um das Eingiessen mit einem Kunststoff mit Hilfe von Druck.



zu 1. Anders gefragt, was erhofft ihr euch von einer Automation?
zu 3. Glasfiberbahnen eingießen können bestimmt einige. Und einige wenige können bestimmt auch ihre Lösungen auf eure Anforderungen Anpassen. Wenn das ganze so speziell ist, dann achtet darauf, das die Rechte etwaiger Erfindungen und Patente im Rahmen dieser Automatisierung auch bei Euch landen und das schon in der Ausschreibung festhalten!

Thomas
PS: Das erinnert mich an folgendes http://www.n-tv.de/mediathek/tvprogramm/?d=2011-03-25 Heute Nacht 0:10 wird es nochmal ausgestrahlt.


----------



## maxi (25 März 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe früher manchmal für Kunden ihre Lastenhefte zu größeren Anlagen erstellt. Ganz unabhängig ob wir später den Auftrag bekamen bzw. zum Auftrag mitgeboten haben.

Kurzgesagt für Geld kannst du dir von vielen Firmen einfach ein Lastenhelft für deine "Anwendung" erstellen lassen.


----------



## Oberchefe (27 März 2011)

Generell geht man davon aus, dass sich 90 bis 95% Automatisierung meist lohnen, darüber hinaus wird oftmals ein unverhältnismäßig hoher Aufwand benötigt, der sich nicht unbedingt immer rechnet.


----------



## Question_mark (27 März 2011)

*Das Problem ist doch schon gelöst worden ..*

Hallo,



			
				Oberchefe schrieb:
			
		

> Generell geht man davon aus, dass sich 90 bis 95% Automatisierung meist lohnen, darüber hinaus wird oftmals ein unverhältnismäßig hoher Aufwand benötigt, der sich nicht unbedingt immer rechnet.



Dieses Problem hatte auch König Peter Hartz IV mit seinem Gas-Gerd zum Glück rechtzeitig erkannt und die 1,- Euro Jobs eingeführt. So kann man auch kostengünstig die verbleibenden 5% gut durch Frondienste erfüllen.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## drfunfrock (28 März 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> zu 1. Anders gefragt, was erhofft ihr euch von einer Automation?
> zu 3. Glasfiberbahnen eingießen können bestimmt einige. Und einige wenige können bestimmt auch ihre Lösungen auf eure Anforderungen Anpassen. Wenn das ganze so speziell ist, dann achtet darauf, das die Rechte etwaiger Erfindungen und Patente im Rahmen dieser Automatisierung auch bei Euch landen und das schon in der Ausschreibung festhalten!
> 
> Thomas
> PS: Das erinnert mich an folgendes http://www.n-tv.de/mediathek/tvprogramm/?d=2011-03-25 Heute Nacht 0:10 wird es nochmal ausgestrahlt.



Die Ziele der Automation sind immer, den Personalbestand so niedrig wie möglich halten und/oder die Qualität zu verbessern. In diesem Betrieb wäre ohne Automatisierung eine Kapazitätssteigerung nicht möglich. Nein, es wird nicht einfach. Aus meinen Erfahrungen der letzten 2 Jahre mit Anbietern - die ich nicht verschulde  - bin ich aber vorsichtig geworden und sehe lieber von einer Vollautomatisierung ab. Die meisten Ing.  hier sind einfach nicht in der Lage Ökonomie und Automatisierung zusammen auf die Reihe zu bekommen. 

Zusätzlich sollen wir noch die relativ kleine Produktion simulieren. Das wird ein Spass, denn davon hab ich keine Ahnung. Die Software wird entweder nicht billig oder ich probiere so etwas wie SimPy .


----------



## thomass5 (29 März 2011)

drfunfrock schrieb:


> Die Ziele der Automation sind immer, den Personalbestand so niedrig wie möglich halten und/oder die Qualität zu verbessern.


Die Ziele können noch vielfältiger sein.
Also Kapazitätserweiterung. Habt ihr genug Platz um die autom. Fertigungslinie parallel zur weiterlaufenden manuellen Produktion aufzubauen oder seid ihr dann auf Gedeih und Verderb der autom. Fertigungslinie mit dem entsprechenden Anlauf ausgeliefert. Das mal so als kleiner Gedankenanstrich. Diese Anlauferwartung mit entsprechenden Daten sollte auch unbedingt schriftlich in Ausschreibung usw festgehalten werden.



drfunfrock schrieb:


> In diesem Betrieb wäre ohne Automatisierung eine Kapazitätssteigerung nicht möglich.



Bau die gleiche Produktion nocheinmal und stell die gleiche Anzahl von Arbeitern nocheinmal ein und du hast verdoppelt. ;-) 



drfunfrock schrieb:


> Nein, es wird nicht einfach. Aus meinen Erfahrungen der letzten 2 Jahre mit Anbietern - die ich nicht verschulde  - bin ich aber vorsichtig geworden und sehe lieber von einer Vollautomatisierung ab. Die meisten Ing.  hier sind einfach nicht in der Lage Ökonomie und Automatisierung zusammen auf die Reihe zu bekommen.



und schon bist du in dem Fahrwasser derer -die wie du schreibst es nicht auf die Reihe bekommen - da du aus Vorsicht Ökonomie und Automatisierung trennst.



drfunfrock schrieb:


> Zusätzlich sollen wir noch die relativ kleine Produktion simulieren. Das wird ein Spass, denn davon hab ich keine Ahnung. Die Software wird entweder nicht billig oder ich probiere so etwas wie SimPy .


Was erhofft ihr euch von der Simulation? Machbarkeitsstudie, Prozeßoptimierung,..., oder hat nur mal jemand davon gehört, und möchte es auch haben 

Thomas


----------



## drfunfrock (29 März 2011)

Simulation gibts, weil es ein Honk so will. Die Kapazitätserweiterung kann nicht einfach so per Verdoppelung des Personalbestandes vollzogen werden, weil es die Shareholder nicht wollen. Das ist genug Grund?


----------

